# Rigs trip OB AL 3-16... not so lucky



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Well we headed out to the oil rigs on Saturday morning for an overnight (my first rig trip). We were in a 27' cape horn, and the seas were pretty nice heading out. We started high speed trolling for wahoo with jet heads around 55 miles out where the shelf starts to drop off, and we trolled to the first rig. Then we put out a 7 line spread including 2 stretch 30's, and two skirted ballyhoo. No luck at all. We then headed over to the Patronas rig where we hooked up to a black fin within the first 10 minutes. Nothing else hit by dark. We then started jigging after dark, and we did this until about 9:00. Caught one more black fin, and got broken off a few times. We were using diamond jigs of various weight and size. Called it a night and put out a sea anchor. Trolled again in the A.M. without any luck. Headed back to the docks at 8:30. I was my first tuna, but a rough trip! ill post a video in a few hours.


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

You should have tride tge marlin or can but the tuna were probably there sometimes you just have to work hard for them. Also try different tgings chunking trolling and jiging


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

THIS IS THE LINK TO VIDEO: http://youtu.be/ImBvBHahNOc

We went to the marlin rig also. The furthest rig was 72 miles from OB. The first rig I can't remember the name, but its shown in video. It was small, and located still on the "shelf" where water depth is still dropping off. We were hoping for a wahoo strike there.
We did also try chunking, as well as jigging at night. It was tough fishing for us


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

I guess I should watch video first but were you in the black capehorn? Their was one trolling around the rig we were fishing the marlin


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

nice vid & thanks for sharing.

catch 'em up.


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

24ft fishmaster said:


> I guess I should watch video first but were you in the black capehorn? Their was one trolling around the rig we were fishing the marlin


Yes, that was us. It's dark blue, but its all the same in low light. One of you guys were wearing a neon yellow shirt if I recall right?
How did you guys do? We saw you guys hook up once while we were there.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice video. What song was that?


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Mrfish, thank you! I just wish I had more to show for our efforts, but I guess that's fishing for ya lol. The song is by AWOL Nation - sail


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

yea that was us we were in a 27ft proline with twin suzuki,s check our post first yellowfin.It was our first time to it was definently a challenge fishing in such a drastic depth use to bottom fishing! we worked hard to get what we got . we new from watching and reading chumming would pay off so we started a drifft and continued working that same area and it payed off tuna started jumping and busting the top then it was just a matter of seeing inside of one blackfins belly and we new what size jig to try to match the bait they were eating.


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

I read that thread, but I didn't put 2 and 2 together.... Nice man!! Congrats on the catch. We saw em busting the top, but just couldn't make it happen.
One thing I know we did wrong was that we kinda gave up on chumming faster than we should have. I saw fish in the shadows of the light off the back of the boat eating chunks of chum.... And yet we got frustrated after an hour and quit chumming. Morale was getting low, and that was costly. I'm glad you guys figured it out


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

How much gas you hold in the 27?


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

my3nme said:


> How much gas you hold in the 27?


My 27 cape held 256 gals if I remember correctly.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

It hold 180 gallons. We burnt 140 gallons that trip


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

my3nme said:


> How much gas you hold in the 27?


I wish I could claim that as my boat, but it is not... It belongs to my buddy Harris. It holds 180 gallons though


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

I Didn't see your post before I replied harris... My bad. Glad to bump into you on here


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

I figured I would register one here. It is more relevant to my territory than the hull truth.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

bigtallluke said:


> I wish I could claim that as my boat, but it is not... It belongs to my buddy Harris. It holds 180 gallons though


I have a Sea Hunt 27 and it holds 185 with twin 150s and if I make the trip I burn 120-130 depending on how much trolling I do. Just want to compare. Nice boat and y'all will get them next time


----------



## GIBBS29REG (Jun 21, 2011)

Good video! I take my GoPro every time and remember to turn it on when I am back in the pass.
If the weather works out I plan to pull the wahoo gear out of Destin Sat.
Video gets me fired up.


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

GIBBS29REG said:


> Good video! I take my GoPro every time and remember to turn it on when I am back in the pass.
> If the weather works out I plan to pull the wahoo gear out of Destin Sat.
> Video gets me fired up.


Thanks man, I really enjoy making them! I have one from a nice trolling trip out of PCB last season that includes two wahoo on camera/underwater. That should definitely get you fired up lol! It practically gets me jumping around the living room making "drag screaming" noises haha!! You should be able to find it linked to the video i posted. Let us know how you do on the wahoo trip if you make it out. I'm ready for a wahoo trip again soon!! They are so fun to fight, and even better when they land on the grill. Go get em!


----------

